# New Year's Photo Contest: VOTE HERE!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are the New Year's entries! I sure hope I didn't forget anyone, hehe! Voting closes automatically in two weeks. Good luck everyone!

Melissa- Rosa









Tan- Cosmo









r_k_chic47- Pepper









Alicat42- Luna









numothehedgehog- Numo









casemac- Sneezy









Also, I would like to get everyone's opinions on how to do future contests. Would you still like the winner of the previous to choose a theme, or just do holidays when they come up?


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

I would like to give my opinion on how the contests are being held..

I used to be on this horse forum and when we held contests we never did polls because they arent fair.

We used to have judges and they would discuss the entrys and who should win and why.
Than one of us would post a topic telling who won, what you could improve on in the picture, what was good, what stood out, etc, etc.
We would show all the entrys and show which place they came in and why.

Plus using that method you can have MUCH more entrys.
 
Just a thought.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Why aren't polls fair? Polls give everyone on the forum a chance to place their vote thus giving a broader opinion than if there were just a few judges. Who would judge and how impartial would they be if a friends hedgehog or their own was in the running?

I think the way it is is good and fair to everyone. Perhaps start a thread and get peoples opinions on what future contests could be.


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

I simply cant decide, having to choose only one is agony!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I think that having polls is the fairest way to do it. That way everyone gets a chance to vote for whichever picture they like the best. Everyone has different tastes and the having a poll lets everyone have their say. By having just a couple judges all you get is their opinions.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't stand it - they are all tooooooooo wonderful. My little Rosa floating in his own glass. Pepper flecked with confetti like colored snowflakes. Luna looks like the picture was planned by a top photoographer. Numo is adorable peering over the edge of a glass. And Sneezy just waltzing down the fashion runway like America's next top model!!!!


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

This is my first time voting in a contest here. Are we supposed to be voting for cuteness or on photo quality? (BTW...I can't wait til I get my hedgehog and can participate...this looks like a blast!)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just whichever you like best! Whose hedgie seemed most into their New Year's partying?  


I would like to only use polls for voting for the winner. Having judges decide... just doesn't sound like it'd end well. :? I like it this way because everyone can vote even if they don't enter, and it's based on the whole forum's opinion.

Whether we let the winner choose the next contest, is my question. I think it would be easier just to have holiday themes, but maybe others like it the other way? I dunno.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh My!!!!!!!! I see I didn't write about little Cosmo. Sooooooo cute waving in the New Year. Making my decision even harder !!!!!!!


----------



## Sara&Marshal (Dec 24, 2008)

I made my vote! This is my first poll yay! Great Idea, by the way!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Maybe after this contest ends we can have a topic with ideas for the nect contest?

We can all share our thoughts. Than maybe someone will come up with a really neat one!?


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

I think holiday photo contests are a good idea. Its not a bad idea to let the winner decide but there are so many holidays, doesnt seem like we will be short on contests. My question is, are you going to have a Mardi Gras photo contest? :lol: I'm from Louisiana and that is a huge holiday here and could pose for a cute contest!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I never ended up getting a pic of Jade for this contest. not that it matters... this is sure a.. close vote. LOL. good job alicat. 
I hope we have a valentines Jade... valentines day *cough* contest. (i seriously tiped Jade the first time there. i just kept it .lols.)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I didn't get much of a response (though those who did, thank you) so we are going to have holiday contests. This will be the obvious, like Valentines Day, St. Patrick's Day, etc, plus national or religious holidays if people would like them (don't want to offend anyone). Is everyone for ones like Easter and Christmas? Independence Day? 

If there is an upcoming holiday, let me know at least 3 weeks ahead of time and I will consider having a contest for it. 

Thank you!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Groundhog day is like... feb 2nd i think. Even though it was origionally hedgehog day, maybe something could be done for that? i dunno. its just the next holiday. (maybe we could have some sort of burrowing hedgie theme, or hedgie with shadow theme)...???


Oh, and I'm Jewish, but I hate when ppl get offended by someone doing anything involving the other holiday. I'm fine for any contest. I just thought of some great easter ideas btw...


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah I like the idea of having all the contests you mentioned LG. Hopefully I can get Bruce to participate in some. I'm not sure how many people here are from the US or even know what Mardi Gras is, but it is Feb. 24th. Its such a big deal where I am from and is a really fun "holiday". Most people even get time off of work for it. I know its really only popular in Louisiana so it may not be a good idea for a contest since there are so many people from so many different places on the forums. Just a thought.....


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to Alicat42 and Luna for winning! 

And great job to everyone else!  We'll be starting a Valentine's Day contest shortly.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats cool  I'll try taking a picture of Bruno for the valentines contest! that should be fun


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Agh! Oh my gosh!! I missed the voting deadline!!! I'm soo soo soooo sorry! Really Really sorry I didnt vote!! I know its not much of an excuse, I got caught up in a busy month and I am so sorry!  

My opinion on how to do future contests is maybe both? We could do holiday picture contests, lol on holidays followed by a random theme contest picked out. Best of both worlds?

I'd like to comment on the whole poll vs alternative, but I dont think I have any place to say. I dont know how to vote yet, I missed my first one  I do like the voting though, I like that everyone can have their say and can put it out there in the thread after they vote. On the other hand having a select number of judges seems like an interesting idea. Maybe if thats a way things go for these contests or others we could switch the judges around so people get their turn in picking and their turn to talk about the choices? Just a suggestion...coming from the one who missed out, sorry!

If I hadn't missed out I would probably be stuck for 13 of those 14 days trying to pick. I adore Cosmo's jazz hands hehe And Sneezy's 2009 crown in monochrome is wonderful! They're all precious!! Can I vote for each one? hehe

Last of all :shock: +  +  +  +  = Luna and I. She's right beside me in her new play pen and wants to say thank you so much for the votes <3 She's absolutely stunned, so stuned that she's abandoned the tiolet paper roll!!! Thank you! <3


----------

